# Best pedal demo I have ever seen



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow. Jaw dropping,
[video=youtube;5htqwOr362g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5htqwOr362g[/video]

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep. My jaw dropped too. Amazing how they can fit so much information into 93 seconds. That thing is gonna sell MILLIONS, I tell ya, millions.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't think that was very good at all. Did I miss something?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I didn't think that was very good at all. Did I miss something?


Definitely! 

You need to watch it at least 3 or 4 more times!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

LMAO! Maybe 5 times.

TG




greco said:


> Definitely!
> 
> You need to watch it at least 3 or 4 more times!
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, to be fair, it needs a really good set of speakers and soundcard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Definitely!
> 
> You need to watch it at least 3 or 4 more times!
> 
> ...


LOL, Dave, you sck bastage.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

What's the tune he's playing? I wanna learn it! Is that an alternate tuning?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

My god! That guy is Hendrix reincarnated*.

Neil

* That'd be Arthur Hendrix of Kanata, a former postman who struggled to play poker let alone guitar.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweet demo. I wonder if it's true bypass.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I got it on my third watch.......
The "tone" control has very little effect on the sound....
Although this slight defect had very little effect of the players style.


G.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ouch. I have a bunch of youtube videos I'm very embarrassed about and I think if you guys stumbled upon them and did this, I would be devastated. I get it though. 

It just reminds me of my vids - they're pretty hard for me to listen to now, so I'm seeing this from a different perspective - I'm trying not to say this from a high horse.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The best part is . . . I bought the pedal! 

However, this video played no role in this decision.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

This seems to be a Donner Deal thing.

[video=youtube_share;gyIk77zEFIM]http://youtu.be/gyIk77zEFIM[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer Aen from Dwarfcraft/Devi Ever FX.
He mades some "differents" demos...

[video=youtube;Yqm4kwO7n6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqm4kwO7n6A[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just went from watching several Phil-X videos to watching that pedal demo with the "alternate" tuning. 

Talk about a shock to the system!!!

That's Motrin pain!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Bunch of amateurs. You guys wouldn't know a good pedal demo if you slept with Pete Thorn.

Here, I give you, the best pedal demo in the history of the world, ever!

[video=youtube;fnosoyhQaHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnosoyhQaHs[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Not sure if totally serious.
It's funny because he sounds just like my Wife's Chinese girlfriend in the manner of describing functions.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds Japanese to me and I suspect it's for real.


----------

